# Vegas Hotel Suggestions



## colm (2 Jan 2007)

I'm looking for reasonable priced hotel in Vegas for Feb... Don't mind being a little off the strip


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Jan 2007)

I stayed at the Howard Johnson () which was cheap. Free shuttle to the Strip, right by the airport.


----------



## lucylou (2 Jan 2007)

hi
we stayed in the las vegas hilton which was quite reasonable. standard excellent and they also have a cool star trek simulation which is great if your a fan!!


----------



## Squonk (2 Jan 2007)

We stayed in Harrahs right on the strip...very high standard...very reasonably priced (If I recall the Hilton is off the strip, requiring you to walk through a few dodgy streets to get to the strip)


----------



## Kramer (2 Jan 2007)

I stayed in the Venetian a couple of years back for $99 per night, two large double beds in the room (don't know why because there was only me!!) 
Fantastic quality and right in the middle of the strip


----------



## ciara_gmail (2 Jan 2007)

Stayed in the Excalibur Hotel at bottom of Strip opposite the MGM Grand Hotel..very reasonable €60 per room mid week, walking distance of Strip. Bit tacky on the furniture and carpets are a bit gawdy but nice comfortable beds and great choice of restaurants in and around the hotel.


----------



## Slash (2 Jan 2007)

we stayed in the Luxor a few years ago. It was quite good, but in need of refurb some time soon.

We visited a couple more hotels on the strip - the best of which was the Venetian.


----------



## Squonk (2 Jan 2007)

Slash said:


> We visited a couple more hotels on the strip - the best of which was the Venetian.


 I agree...the Venetian definatley looked like the nicest of the hotels on the strip


----------



## tall chapy (2 Jan 2007)

I've copied most of this from a previous post.

Stayed at Treasure Island, fairly good room, excellent view of the strip.Request this at the time of the booking.Ask for a high floor looking South/Pool view

http://www.travel2vegas.com/messageboard.html
This forum has tons of advice on Las Vegas. I got a tower deluxe room + $10 free slot play, all for $91 a night including all taxes.They will supply you with loads if discount codes.I used a code on the forum above to book my accomodation on Treasure Island's website.


IMHO this website has some great offers. Some offers are actually better than the actual hotel websites. If you find a good deal on this website,check the hotel's and travel2vegas websites before booking. Also most prices quoted are *before taxes* are added so beware.
The strip is just one big long road.Stratosphre(big tower) at one end and Mandalay Bay at the other. You can see the airport runways from there I reckon.

Hotels
The best looking hotel in Vegas is Wynn's, it is probably the dearest also.
Most Vegas hotels look the same. The hotel with the best atmosphere was Tropicana (Good deals usually available) .
Saturday nights in most hotels are more expensive to stay.
Downtown is cheaper & ok, but do not venture far from the Fremont Street.

Airport 
Airport is relatively close, Mini buses are about $5 to hotel door. $1 tip also.
The bus service is quick, efficient and often.

Shows
Do not buy tickets for a show before you get there unless it is a show that sells out. The are 4 outlets (2 on the way to each end of the strip)that sell half price tickets to most shows.They only sell tickets to show that day and the list and prices come out at about 11.30/noon.

Gambling
To get COMPED you need to play at a $25 table for 4 hours.
if you are the real gambling type, my advice is to gamble at a hotel that appriciates your play. Riveria or Tropicana.PS: Go with an attitude that you are going to win, rather than bring a gambling budget & saying this is how much I can afford to lose..

Hoover Dam & Grand Canyon.
Did not get to the Grand Canyon,helicopter ride about $320
Went to the Hoover Dam, worth going to see.coach tour about $35(We had to stop off at some vitamin factory to purchase/get our entry tickets for the Hoover Dam (Which Created Lake Tahoe), you get to see the areas surrounding Las Vegas(Las Vegas is one if the fastest growing cities in America)The Dam & surroundings are done in an art deco style.

The hotel that had all the children in it was Circus Circus, it was a real cheap and cheerful place.The only other 'children like hotel, as ciara_gmail said was excalibur & is really the last Themed hotel on Vegas.

Bit of advice is to carry about 20 $1 bills with you for tipping all over Vegas.
As for when to book, click on the forum 
http://www.travel2vegas.com/messageboard.html & read, it may say when to book.If not use some of the codes and see if you can get a good deal.

Also some airlines do package deals, southwest,america west,
Bellagio fountains are excellent,


Best of luck


----------



## bond-007 (2 Jan 2007)

http://www.hotels.ie


----------



## colm (2 Jan 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys... I'll check them out..


----------



## Ballyman (4 Jan 2007)

I stayed in the Tropicana. Huge bed with mirror on the ceiling. I sh1t you not!! Pity I was there on my own though!!

Was cheapest I could find in the centre of the strip, I think it was €65 midweek, middle of summer too so it was boiling there. Room had AC. Needed a bit of renovation though. Very old but spotless. Unless you're gambling very heavy, you should just book the cheapest you can find on the strip, (try for centre or south strip) as all you'll need is a bed. You can go from one hotel to the next all you like and enjoy the features of each without having to pay stupid prices for a bed in them.

Also, I wouldn't really recommend staying too far off strip or downtown as Vegas is a bit of a kip once you leave the strip and fremont street.

If you're going to the Hoover Dam, then get up at 6am and go then. Otherwise it will take you two hours to travel the 15 miles and in 40 degree heat that is not something to look forward to!

Enjoy.


----------



## redchariot (6 Jan 2007)

Stayed in Ballys last year, reasonable enough price and fantastic facilities but it seems no matter where you go in Vegas the facilities are good ; so much competition. A good place to book hotels is www.vegas.com


----------



## colm (6 Jan 2007)

Yeah I've been browsing through that site


----------



## Josey Wales (6 Feb 2007)

Anybody stayed in the *Luxor Hotel* recently? Just wondering what it's like and is it close to the strip.

Cheers.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Feb 2007)

Luxor is on the Strip, albeit at one end of the strip.  It doesn't really matter-Vegas isn't really that big.


----------



## Satanta (6 Feb 2007)

Josey Wales said:


> Anybody stayed in the *Luxor Hotel* recently? Just wondering what it's like and is it close to the strip.


Stayed there for a few nights last Summer. Is in need of a little updating, but all in all was great for the price we paid (can't remember exact figures but got one of the many deals available online). 

Spent a night in the Bellaggio for the experience (and again, got a nice deal on it, room less than half price) and highly suggest anyone in Vegas try and get a night there. Superb doesn't even come close to describing it. 

To be honest, you'll spend so little time in the room it's not worth the money for somewhere like the Bellaggio, but great for a one off. Anywhere on the strip (Luxor is on the southern tip of the strip but no problem getting up and down it from there) is perfect location, you'll be walking up and down it anyway to sample as many different casinos (and the general atmosphere) as you can. As mentioned, go off the strip (or the main tourist spots) and you could end up in some questionable areas, so best to stay in the main theme casinos on the strip if possible.

It is very warm, so AC is a must (I know I heard other guests complain that AC was very loud in some rooms in the Luxor, mine was just fine - I'd assume this complaint could be made about/in any hotel in Vegas). Some are getting a little old/run down in comparison to the newer ones, but even then the standard is/can be very high.
Worth staying in the Luxor if for nothing else than trying the "inclinators". Elevators that go up at an incline (following the shape of the building), very interesting after a few of the free drinks!


----------



## soc (6 Feb 2007)

Ballyman said:


> I stayed in the Tropicana. Huge bed with mirror on the ceiling. I sh1t you not!! Pity I was there on my own though!!



My husband & I stopped in Las Vegas in the beginning & end of our honeymoon (we went driving to West Coast inbetween)... anyways, when we arrived, we stayed at MGM Grand for couple of nights - fabulous hotel... bit expensive.  On our way back, we wanted to stay somewhere else, so we tried the [broken link removed]... the rooms were going for $45/night... on arriving in our room, we were pleasantly surprised - it was HUGE!  We got the 'Island Tower Jacuzzi Hotel Suite'... we were 'bumped-up' upon checking-in... but we certainly didn't expect this kind of a room  

It was the best value hotel we'd ever stayed in during the honeymoon.


----------



## MichaelBurke (6 Feb 2007)

Would recommend the New York, New York. A lot of the hotels are slots after slots, I would recommend going to one slightly different, the New York New York has a few bars and about 9 or 10 retaurants and a village theme in the lobby, with enough slots to loose your shirt. The luxor is good too. They say the strip isn't long but if you are travelling at high season you don't want to be caught out by having to walk for to where ever you want to go and taxi are never cheap anywhere if you need to get one regularly. For convenience stay on the strip, if possibly.


----------



## soc (7 Feb 2007)

Just saw this today on MSN... it should help you with your travels.


----------



## colm (7 Feb 2007)

Cheers for that... I'm heading off Friday morning...
I'll let ye know how I get on..
Thanks for all the replys


----------



## KalEl (7 Feb 2007)

colm said:


> Cheers for that... I'm heading off Friday morning...
> I'll let ye know how I get on..
> Thanks for all the replys


 
Have a great time! Matt Cooper had a feature on Vegas today funnily enough...he had Tony Fenton on who was there recently.
I'd echo other posters views. I've been there twice. Once with my other half, when we stayed in the Bellagio which was out of this world.
The other time was with the lads and we went for New York New York which was great fun.

Fenton recommended 5 things to do which I would echo...

1. Helicopter over Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon
2. Go to a show...I saw Elton John and Penn&Teller-both good.
3. Dinner in the Stratosphere restaurant
4. Go up the Eiffel Tower and watch the Bellagio fountains from there.
5. Get a hot air balloon down the other canyon

I'd recommend a restaurant in the Bellagio called Olives...on the left as you come in from the Caesars Palace side. Fantastic food.
Apparantly 11 of the worlds top 20 chefs work in Vegas!

And go to the Hard Rock hotel to hang out...the bars in NYNY are good fun, as is Studio 54 nightclun in the MGM Grand.

Enjoy!


----------



## Satanta (7 Feb 2007)

KalEl said:


> And go to the Hard Rock hotel to hang out...the bars in NYNY are good fun, as is Studio 54 nightclun in the MGM Grand.


The hard rock is def worth popping out for a look, but I'd suggest getting a cab there and back. Was told some of the areas around it aren't the best (was late at night when we were there so can't confirm or deny that personally). The BJ dealers out there were very kind when I called out there 

We were lucky enough to be able to catch the World Series of Poker when we were out there and a huge UFC fight added some fun too. Try and check out now if there is anything of (personal) interest on while you'll be there so you may be able to organise it in advance.

The real reason for the post.... right next to NY NY, on the strip side, you'll find a small little (plastic paddy) Irish Bar (Five Fine Irishmen?? not sure of the name but you can't miss it. The entry is through NY NY). A bit cheesy (it is Vegas) but the Guinness in there was actually very, VERY, good (I usually don't touch it outside of a few regular spots). Although it did seem wrong to be paying more than a tip for a drink! we sat out the back and watched as the strip passed by.


----------



## KalEl (7 Feb 2007)

Dead right about that bar...and the Guinness!


----------



## Kitten (4 Mar 2007)

Hey this thread is super and so well timed:  my hubbie turns 40 next week and we'll be waking up in Vegas to celebrate.  I've surprised him with a 4 day trip to vegas, staying in the Bellagio and then flying overnight to new york arriving in at 7am St. Patricks Day for 2 days!
Party on!!!


----------



## colm (5 Mar 2007)

I had a great time... My only regret was the time I left between the connecting flights, we were in Newark for nearly 7 hours & it was -5 degrees outside...
Otherwise  had a great time.


----------



## Satanta (5 Mar 2007)

colm said:


> I had a great time... My only regret was the time I left between the connecting flights, we were in Newark for nearly 7 hours & it was -5 degrees outside...
> Otherwise had a great time.


Really can't wait to get the opportunity to go back. As far as a holiday goes you can't get much more of a break from reality than a trip to Vegas.

In relation to the flights, I've always found this flight search engine, http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/, great for highlighting long layovers or tight connections... though it doesn't predict -5 weather conditions. 
It's also managed to find me the cheapest flight on numerous trips that I/family have taken (I've actually yet to see it beaten for any flight I've searched on it, matched a few times, but not beaten).


----------



## colm (5 Mar 2007)

I'm going back next year... I'll keep it in mind Thanks


----------



## ronny78 (5 Mar 2007)

Its late so maybe I've missed it along the way......but where did you end up staying ? And would you recommend?


----------

